# Java – March 17, 2010 – July 20, 2012 :’(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Java was one of my halfie boys that was born to an older girl. This was the first clue I had that I had a male wild rat in my home. Their mom was sweet, soft and gentle...and she only gave birth to 2 boys. I named them after coffee and called one Java and the other Marsky. I knew I would have to socialize the heck out of these 2 so I wouldn’t end up with repeats of former halfie experiences. These babies were advanced from the get-go, at 2 days old they were able to lift their head and bodies off the ground (most eepers stay low and pull themselves around).










They were also massive and quickly became the Behemoths LOL
Java’s first dangle pic at 17 days










And they grew (almost 7 weeks here)










…and grew (just over 3 months)










Then they became hormonal at 4 months and I had them neutered, as having those wildie instincts on top of all the hormones was just a terrible thing for them to deal with. So no delay and they were done. Unfortunately Marsky didn’t appreciate the vet clinic and decided to try to escape. They made me promise not to bring my halfies back and we would treat them long-range LOL










Java decided he didn’t want to dangle anymore, by this point he was about 750 grams…










And they were introduced to 2 tiny little ladies, it was like big high school jocks with their tiny cheerleader girlfriends










Java ended up being the more nervous and unsure of the pair, and would follow Marsky’s lead but he was the one I was sure would end up chomping me, as he reacted a bit aggressively at times. I would sit on the floor and he would be huffing and climbing on me. I would steel my nerves then he would start licking me….awwwww. But I was always very aware of Java’s side and was more careful with him.










The boys ended up being too rough on the ladies so they had to go their separate ways. They still weren’t fond of handling but loved to run and explore and climb on me and lick me. Then poor sweet Marsky became very ill…pulmonary abscesses and I was sure we were going to lose him, but he rallied and continued. Java had the same thing but it was much milder and showed up later whereas Marsky had been mildly sick for a long time. By this time the boys were older and more feeble, they had HED and I was soooo worried about Java, knowing he would be lost and angry without his brother. I did a “down and dirty” intro and reunited him with his old girlfriends and Peony.  I really do think the boys and the 2 girls remembered each other. 










So started the final 2 months, and these rats were very happy. The boys would go on the bed with me. Marsky and Peony would stay on the bed, tiny Xanthe would go exploring and somehow Java would too! He was mostly paralyzed in the back end by now but he got up and down off my low bed “somehow” and always looked sooo pleased with himself for getting places









He still protected his brother.










And during the ups and downs of his illness he grew quite fond of me, and would come to me for cuddles, pats and anything else he could get. The boy who would mostly avoid me was searching me out.










Last night was same old…expect Peony had passed the night before, but none of the remaining rats seemed upset or depressed. Marsky and I got in some lovely scratches, ear rubs and cuddles…it was very nice. I was very surprised to find him at the bottom of the cage gone this morning. It looked like he also just went to sleep.

What are you doing Mom?


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

What a big boy! I'm sorry, losing two so quickly.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry lilspaz he looked so sweet


----------

